# Tapatalk not working



## martint235 (1 Sep 2013)

At the moment, Tapatalk is staying at the logging in to Cyclechat phase on Android. I'm using the latest version of Tapatalk, any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## potsy (1 Sep 2013)

Keep up Martin, new upgrade has stopped it working for now


----------



## martint235 (1 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> Keep up Martin, new upgrade has stopped it working for now


Oh sorry. Been sleeping.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Sep 2013)

@martint235 @Shaun on the upside, the new forum now looks great and works really well in my mobile internet browser (safari on iphone4) without needing Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun (1 Sep 2013)

I'm currently out and about with the family but will try to get Tapatalk working tonight.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Sep 2013)

Doesn't seem to work on a mobile in 'darker' mode, you have to use 'cyclechat' stylee.


----------



## Shaun (1 Sep 2013)

I need to review that style and possibly remake it; it's on the to-do list.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Sep 2013)

Upgrade is really good the forum renders better on mobile than tapatalk


----------



## martint235 (1 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> I'm currently out and about with the family but will try to get Tapatalk working tonight.


No hurry Shaun. I thought it was a fault, I should pay more attention!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> No hurry Shaun. I thought it was a fault, I should pay more attention!



'more attention', some would be a start!


----------



## martint235 (1 Sep 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 'more attention', some would be a start!


Who rattled your cage? At least I can claim tiredness from actually riding a bike!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Sep 2013)

unlike


----------

